# Denia Aire



## swallow (Dec 19, 2007)

We were hoping to stop at denia aire but heard its closed could anyone enlighten me please? Also we were moved on from wild parking near Scollops in Javea last year does anyone know the current situation
Thanks in anticipation
By the way wild parking in Tavernas has been stopped.


----------



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

Good new aire at Calpe 9 euros a night including showers also a bar


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

Don't know about Denia now, but it was still closed in the spring, and the wild camping in Javea was fenced off as if in preparation for construction.


----------



## thesimmokid (Sep 2, 2011)

*Javea Aire*

Yes, the area for wild camping in Javea by Scallops Restaurant has been fenced off this year, but a number of vehicles are now parked up on the car park opposite, in the area used by the fairground. However, I understand the mayor is 'not keen' on motorhomers parking up anywhere other than the two campsites in Javea. The local police are therefore under instruction to move people on as much as possible. That said, it depends how often they patrol the area and what other issues they have to deal with, and so you might be lucky for a night or two. The local police are not 'heavy handed' either and so will normally tell you to oik it with a smile.

As for the mayor himself, he is A1 and not like the vast majority of politicians here who can spell graft and corruption in a staggering number of languages. It's just he has a thing about motorhomers. He has even been shown a copy of the Aires Book for Spain/Portugal to show him that, with a small outlay on facilities, he could charge a reasonable (as in not very much) overnight fee and still rake it in given the numbers coming to Javea. Alas, there was no interest.


----------



## swallow (Dec 19, 2007)

*javea*

Thanks for replys we did manage tp park at javea on that piece of land for 3 days so fortunate to get a meal at scallops. Pity they do not have aire. Now at calpe where most of the roads where free parking allowed now closed off but still small section with 6 vans near campsite. We also found Oliva beach free area closed for roadworks but aire near gandia only 6 euro and almost empty. Hope info helps others.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

There are plenty of roads around and behind the salt lake in Calpe and down near Calpe port too, where you can wild-camp. 
We did so last Monday night when we popped down there from home to have dinner with friends and both wanted a drinkie (or several) , so took the MH.

But for those wanting facilities, there are now two Aires there, both on the "inland" side of the salt lake (the existing "Odissea" one, plus the very recently opened new one), as well as the very good campsite-proper "Calpe-Mar" campsite.
There is also still the rather tired old campsite "Camping la Merced" (which the newest Aire is just across the road from).

The newest Aire is still doing the 9 euros per night inc. EHU offer throughout the winter, and I believe that the Odissea Aire has dropped their price to match this.



Edited to add:-

In answer to the OP's question, the "Odissea" Aire that was on the coast road north of Denia was closed down by the Council a long time ago (a couple of years?) because of lack of planning permission.
The only thing around there now is a campervan section/spaces in the, frankly bloody awful, very old and tatty "Camping Los Llanos" campsite which is behind where the Aire used to be.


----------

